# Obligatory "What Games Did You Get For Christmas?" Thread



## Death-kun (Dec 25, 2013)

For those of you who celebrate Christmas and still engage in the act of exchanging gifts, what games did you get for Christmas? Did you get everything you wanted? What was the game you wanted the most? Share your Christmas cheer!

I ended up getting all the games I wanted from numerous family members and my girlfriend. I hope they enjoy their gifts as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2013)

This is the first year in a long time when I didn't get any games... I am kind of sad, my wishlist is public 

Instead I got a leather wallet, "I have 4 golden credit cards and a lot of paper money" type, which I am never going to use. Again. Maybe my current wallet isn't made of leather, but is much more practical and holds all my coins and all of my one debit card. I just gave up and couldn't bring myself to make them return it for the 4th time.

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2013)

A big bunch of nothing.

I can feel the love.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm a tough person to shop for gaming wise given I buy the games I want whenever I want them. I did buy PS+ for my sister but that's pretty much as far as I went.


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 25, 2013)

don't celebrate it, so nothing

not that I wanted anything


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 25, 2013)

metroid prime trilogy
republic commando
kirby return to dreamland
tenchu z


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 25, 2013)

Not counting the shitload of games I buy myself all the time including even this month:

(all PS3 games)

Alice: Madness Returns
Dark Souls
Devil May Cry HD Collection
Infamous: Complete Collection
Journey
Tomb Raider

Non-gaming gifts I got: Man of Steel, Star Trek: ID, Iron Man 3, The Muppets (2011), Kung Fu Panda 2, New Girl Season 1, Disney's Frozen soundtrack, Legend of Korra Season 1 soundtrack, Justice League (looks like a 1970's line-up) T-shirt

All in all, a solid year.

Edit: Nice loot, Death-kun!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2013)

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## KevKev (Dec 25, 2013)

BF4 for 360, now I can play with my cousin stationed at South Korea


----------



## 115 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pokemon Y and Battlefield 4. The e-shop is down though so I can't update Pokemon yet, which is rather depressing.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 25, 2013)

No one got me games so I got myself The Last Story. Got my brother BF4 for the 360 unfortunately without noticing that little label that says it requires a damn harddrive. Anyone know where I can find a cheap harddrive compatable with the 360 slim 4 gb?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2013)

First year I got no games.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 25, 2013)

I got a fuckload of games this year, which is unusual because I usually don't ask for any. 

*Vita*
Dragon's Crown
Persona 4 Golden
Muramasa Rebirth (Collector's Edition)
Soul Sacrifice
16GB memory card

*PS3*
Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen
Diablo III
Kingdom Hearts 1.5 HD

*3DS*
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Tales of the Abyss
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------



## Reyes (Dec 25, 2013)

Blunt wins


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 25, 2013)

I got Animal Crossing: New Leaf for the 3DS from a Secret Santa gift exchange at work. I've never played the Animal Crossing series, so I look forward to checking it out.

My fianc?e got me The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds for the 3DS. I was going to finish A Link to the Past in order to prepare for this game, but I booted up my barely functional SNES the other day and my files were erased. Thanks, Obama!

Finally, my parents got me a Wii U bundle pack with Wind Waker HD. Best gift I've gotten this year? I'd say so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2013)

The Puppeteer and Link Between Worlds.

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays 

But I paid for them myself as I don't actually celebrate Christmas.


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2013)

Thread totally slipped my mind 

*PS3*

Rock Smith 2014


----------



## Shirker (Dec 25, 2013)

blunt said:


> I got a fuckload of games this year, which is unusual because I usually don't ask for any.
> 
> *Vita*
> Dragon's Crown
> ...



Kripes, man. 

---------------------------------

On topic:

Super Mario 3D World
&
Tales of Xillia (special edition)

Didn't even ask for that 2nd one. Good to know I surround myself with people that know me inside out.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2013)

Got Wonderful 101 for Wii U from my Girlfriend. That's it.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 25, 2013)

I bought myself the new killzone, the graphics are crazy


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Dec 26, 2013)

I got 4 new PS3 games (Batman: Arkham City GOTY, Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX, Sly 4: Thieves in Time, and Tomb Raider 2013).

I've still got 2 more presents, but I won't get them until this weekend.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Dec 26, 2013)

Wonderful101 and a Wii U mario and luigi bundle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Metal gear rising. Duh.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 26, 2013)

I got 100 bucks in gift cards. So far I bought the Wolf Among Us Season Pass for 10 bucks on XBLA and Brothers for 3.75.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 26, 2013)

No video games unless you count the ones i bought for myself 

Dungeon Siege 3
Commandos(complete series)
&
A Starwars game(can't remember the name just it had 2 in it)


Board games: 

Talisman

Exp:

Talisman the Dragon 


Book for Board Game:

Warhammer 40k Dark Angels Codex


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2013)

The Uncharted dual pack and a Gamestop giftcard. Wonder what I shall use that for? No not Drake's Deception, got that in the PS3 Uncharted bundle.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't gotten games for christmas for many years but I did bought myself Nintendo 3ds xl + a link between worlds few days before for myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2013)

I got a kiss..........


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2013)

Absolutely none because I knew that I would ignore them in favor of CSS.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought myself The gold 3DS XL with A Link Between Worlds

999 hours Pokemon X and Fire Emblem Awakening(again)

A Vita with Walking Dead First Season, Sly Cooper, Uncharted and Persona 4 and 32gb memory card

50 dollar PSN card and 1 year Playstation Plus

For PS3 Bioshock Infinite GTA 5 Metal Gear Rising Ni No Kuni


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2013)

Yu-Gi-Oh! TCG, plus Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2011: Over the Nexus. It was fun.


----------



## Light Warrior (Dec 28, 2013)

Another addition: I used my $50 GameStop gift card to get Super Mario 3D World on my new Wii U.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 28, 2013)

Just KH HD for me


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jan 27, 2014)

I bought Dishonored and a shit lot of blu-rays.
I got a 50 dollar amazon gift card, which I used to buy Tomb Raider and some other stuff.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 27, 2014)

Nhl 12 and Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 28, 2014)

Rayman: Legends


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 28, 2014)

The Elder Scrolls: Anthology
Bioshock Infinite (PC)


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 28, 2014)

DmC, American MCGees Alice, Alice Madness Returns annnnnnnnndd... DMC4 well I didn't get them all on Christmas day but I got them through November-December. 

I got the two DMC's I hadn't yet tried and the Alice games looked interesting and are.


----------

